# advice on daycare needed please!



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi there we are in BC, we moved here a couple of months ago and now we are looking at getting me into work. My husband already does work, but i need to get out and meet people for myself. The issue is daycare we have found a daycare but for 2 days a week is $455 a month, quite alot more compared to what we were paying in UK. If that is what we have to pay that is fine that is not the concern.I do have a subsidary form, but i have since been told by someone here that i wont be able to use that form as we have not been here a year yet. i am desperate to get into some kind of work and my child is missing having other kids to play with. So really my question is, do i have to wait a year to be able to claim help with the fee's or can i apply for subsidary anytime?


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> Hi there we are in BC, we moved here a couple of months ago and now we are looking at getting me into work. My husband already does work, but i need to get out and meet people for myself. The issue is daycare we have found a daycare but for 2 days a week is $455 a month, quite alot more compared to what we were paying in UK. If that is what we have to pay that is fine that is not the concern.I do have a subsidary form, but i have since been told by someone here that i wont be able to use that form as we have not been here a year yet. i am desperate to get into some kind of work and my child is missing having other kids to play with. So really my question is, do i have to wait a year to be able to claim help with the fee's or can i apply for subsidary anytime?


Hi Felicity,
We had similar problems when we moved with our children and the cost of daycare does vary a bit. That does sounds pretty expensive for two days though - $350 should be more like it - have you looked at some other locations? You should be able to get the Canada Universal Child Care Benefit (UCCB) which is to assist with daycare - this is $100 a month per child (up until age 6 i think) . Check the link below - you will be eligible straight away.

Universal Child Care Benefit

There is also a Child Tax Benefit which is a bit like the UK child benefit that you may be eligible for on top of this. I am over in Kelowna and have two girls age 2.5 and 4 - would be happy to meet up for a coffee if you would like!.
Regards
Fran


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*day care*



felicity82 said:


> Hi there we are in BC, we moved here a couple of months ago and now we are looking at getting me into work. My husband already does work, but i need to get out and meet people for myself. The issue is daycare we have found a daycare but for 2 days a week is $455 a month, quite alot more compared to what we were paying in UK. If that is what we have to pay that is fine that is not the concern.I do have a subsidary form, but i have since been told by someone here that i wont be able to use that form as we have not been here a year yet. i am desperate to get into some kind of work and my child is missing having other kids to play with. So really my question is, do i have to wait a year to be able to claim help with the fee's or can i apply for subsidary anytime?


 Many years ago my daughter hounded the government to set up a none profit preschool day care centre in Ontario , it took 2 years but it set the ball rolling from the one she built and organised from scratch . I am not aware if this type of operation is universal Canada wise , if you can find out if it is , i will give you particulars to communicate with her , she will have all of the information you need if it aplies to BC .


----------

